# Strange heaviness pressing down below



## KatyGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello, i wonder if you could put my mind at rest that what I am experiencing is normal.

Today whenever I stand or walk, I seem to have a heavy weight pressing down on what feels like the inside of my pubic bone / vagina.  I am 29 weeks pg with twins and I know that twin 1 has been head down at times.

Its quite painful!

Hope it doesn't mean anything is wrong.  Thanks in advance for any advice.

Katy xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your pelvis and surrounding ligaments and muscles are supporting you babies weights as well as the surrounding fluid and placenta, it is a lot to carry. It is something that they haven't had to do before which is why you are feeling the pressure. 

Keep doing your pelvic floor exercises and when it becomes really uncomfy, listen to what your body is telling you and take it easy.

Take care x


----------

